# Race at PWB Raceway Sunday may 19TH



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Time to knock the dust off the good ol tjets! Sunday May 19th in the capitol of slotcar racing Lowell IN. 7 greenbacks gets ya food drinks and some door to door racing! Doors open @ 10:30 and races will start at 12. Skinny cars, Fat tire and Indy cars. Post up if your gonna make it.

Doors open at 10:30!!!!!!


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok I can make it, I'll bring my slow t-jets. Can a person that never ran on your track get more then a hour of open time on your track. :wave:

Slow Ed


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

u know ill be there with my fast azz cars see u then.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I plan on it!


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm in with my slow cars too. Pat


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Sounds like a date to me!


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

already made other plans. I will see you guys at the next one.


----------



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

Address? Track pics?

Thanks


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

fsmra said:


> Address? Track pics?
> 
> Thanks


Track pics are on great lakes slot car series,you will have to pm the track owner for address,we don't just throw them up for obvious reasons.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

If you know Travis it's his old orange and blue Max Trax. 

Slow Ed


----------



## dasarch (Jan 9, 2013)

*PWB Race 5.19*

I'm planning on coming. Can someopne please PM me the address? 
Doug


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

I was asked, to put a picture up of the track from the owner, so here it is. 

Slow Ed


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

dasarch said:


> I'm planning on coming. Can someopne please PM me the address?
> Doug


Doug, pm sent.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

honda27 said:


> u know ill be there with my fast azz cars see u then.


Plan on making it there just to shut frenchey up. So far the only thing fast azz is his gastric expulsions. :dude:


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey Chris I think I'm on the way to mikes house can you swing by and give me a ride there. 

Thanks
Slow Ed


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

ill make sure i eat pork n beans the night before.


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

If his farts dont get ya, his B.O. will! Its ok, I made a custom controller hookup station outside the window for Darrell. Haha! !!! I also bought 2 glade plugins, 1 for his Arse and 1 as a back up just incase he makes it into the raceway! Sorry Honda, no more funky racer for you.....keep it in the slot buddy


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

haha u think u funny ill eat beans and onions to have extra bad gas just 4 u lol. those plug ins wont work sry.:wave:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Depends on where they're plugged into.....


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Looks like things are heating up. Should be a good turn out. Pat


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

*?*

Planning on being a also ran and have packed the gas mask! :freak: C ya Sunday


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Steelix_70 said:


> Hey Chris I think I'm on the way to mikes house can you swing by and give me a ride there.
> 
> Thanks
> Slow Ed


On my way Ed, lol, :dude:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Bump it up


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Looks like we will have a descent turnout. Oil em up boys, its almost Race Day! Pms sent with address


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

mine r oiled up to come and kick some booty sunday and nerf the dudeman into the wall lol.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Go easy on the oil Darrell, we don't need it on the track. I think Mike and the "Dude man" will be dialed in and you will have to be on your game to keep up. Keep it in the slot and don't worry about nerfing. Mike save a car or 2 for me. LOL Pat


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Looks like there's going to be a lot fast cars at mike's house, should be a good time. I'll bring my slow cars with to race Darrell:wave:

Slow Ed


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Ed, I think you and I will be racing for turd.


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Doors open at 10:30!!!! For us slow guys only!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

ill be there at 10;30


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

honda27 said:


> ill be there at 10;30


Woke up at 7am and Darrell was already here!!!!! 

Use front door to house please, cya soon


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks mike had great time getting my butt kick on your track, so now my car are slow. Here are some pictures I took today


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Here are the cars Pictures

Skinny tire t-jet





Fat tire t-jet





Hot Rod t-jet


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Awesome pics, thanks Ed


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks Mike for some good racing and Pizza. Sorry to Al for slowing you up in the Fat tire race just enought for Mike to get the win. Had some good battles with Wrangler Rich and I lost the run off for third. Pat


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Video time first up skinny tire t-jets

Skinny tire t-jet


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Video time fat tire t-jets

Fat tire t-jet


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

video time last but not least, Indy cars

Indy car t-jet


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Ratwagon64 said:


> Thanks Mike for some good racing and Pizza. Sorry to Al for slowing you up in the Fat tire race just enought for Mike to get the win. Had some good battles with Wrangler Rich and I lost the run off for third. Pat


That's racin', Pat. Who'd a thought it would come down to that? I can't stay fake-mad at you.....LOL

Nice pix, Ed. 

Thanks for a good time, Mike. Your home track advantage is fading.


----------



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

Had planned on coming, had 4 new fat tire cars to try... Lost the alternator late sat nite so no car, as the other car was already in IL with my daughter at the anime convention. I look forward to the next race.!!

Michael Block


----------



## dasarch (Jan 9, 2013)

*PWB Races*

Mike - 
Thanks for hosting - I had a great time, even as slow as I am. I've never quite gotten the hang of these t-jets, but I've had some help from some of the Great Lakes racers, and may soon be able to stay out of everyones way. 
Doug


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Al, I watched Ed's video and I thought I held you back longer but it was not long after all. Just long enought for Mike to get the Win and you both broke the track record.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Meh...plenty of mistakes on my part before that. 
Too bad about the car trouble, Mike. You missed a good race.


----------

